# Kilz Klear



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm just posting this for anyone using Gardz as a primer on new drywall or as a base between changing colors. I had a chance to use it and works great, It is also half the price of Gardz. Around $14 per gallon.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

From what I have heard (not used it) - don't expect it to have the vapor barrier /hold out for paper paste etc . that Gardz does. might be fine for new rock priming.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Went to SW pro show today and Roman had a display for their Rx35. It is supposed to compare with Gardz minus the VOC's. Seals damaged drywall (such as wallpaper removal) goes on over residual wallpaper paste, seals popcorn so it can be painted, used over joint compound. Costs half, no odor, easier to get, thicker so easier to roll. All sounds good but won't know till I use it.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Toolnut,

Roman is being sold in my local HD @ $25.00 bucks a gallon. What is the price at Sherwin?

Also, Kilz Klear also specifies that it can be used on torn drywall paper and wallpaper adhesive...not bad @ $14 bucks...if it actually works. 

I'll try it out soon.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Toolnut said:


> Went to SW pro show today and Roman had a display for their Rx35. It is supposed to compare with Gardz minus the VOC's. Seals damaged drywall (such as wallpaper removal) goes on over residual wallpaper paste, seals popcorn so it can be painted, used over joint compound. Costs half, no odor, easier to get, thicker so easier to roll. All sounds good but won't know till I use it.


don't believe everything you read, it is NOT Gardz and does NOT work nearly as well:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Toolnut,
> 
> Roman is being sold in my local HD @ $25.00 bucks a gallon. What is the price at Sherwin?
> 
> ...


 
please let us know


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Toolnut,
> 
> Roman is being sold in my local HD @ $25.00 bucks a gallon. What is the price at Sherwin?
> 
> ...


Not sure on price yet but will find out.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm just posting this for anyone using Gardz as a primer on new drywall or as a base between changing colors. I had a chance to use it and works great, It is also half the price of Gardz. Around $14 per gallon.


Thanks... never heard of it.




chrisn said:


> don't believe everything you read, it is NOT Gardz and does NOT work nearly as well:no:


I'm sure you're right but not every job requires the premium materials.
What I've finally settled on is on the jobs that RX-35 is sufficient I'll pay the $15 dollars less than say Draw Tite.
When I know I need Draw Tite I'll pay the extra $$$.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Thanks... never heard of it.


Try it out. You got nothing to loose. It's a great product. it worked great on that wall where I had to put like 8 color samples and on all of the drywall repairs.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not really sure what dif it would make on your color samples that a coat of paint wouldn't do.
Sealing up the repairs, yes.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

_ I have used the RX-35 good product performs very well.._


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've had the Rx35 fail a few times on me!
I Stick with Gardz problem surface sealer. (great product over wallpaper glue residue)
The Rx35 curdles, and doesn't like when you sand on top of it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> I've had the Rx35 fail a few times on me!
> I Stick with Gardz problem surface sealer. (great product over wallpaper glue residue)
> The Rx35 curdles, and doesn't like when you sand on top of it.



What failed? Dunno If I would say curdles... lol But it does remain sticky once it's dry so adhesion of top coat is enhanced. It work's for damaged drywall and wallpaper paste..


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> What failed? Dunno If I would say curdles... lol But it does remain sticky once it's dry so adhesion of top coat is enhanced. It work's for damaged drywall and wallpaper paste..
> 
> What failed? -The "Rx35" that was suppose to seal the wallpaper glue/paste failed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I totally agree Gardz is a great product, but where I live it's getting to be a hassle to get it. No one carries it, HD will order it in 5er's but you can't have it shipped to the store because it's considered a hazardous material.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't shop for paint at a box store problem solved.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

matt19422 said:


> What failed? -The "Rx35"
> 
> & it curdles in the can when you go to re-use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Don't shop for paint at a box store problem solved.


Wow, why didn't I think of that. Oh wait I did, now guess why I ended up at the box store? I know, the real paint stores wouldn't even order it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Toolnut said:


> Wow, why didn't I think of that. Oh wait I did, now guess why I ended up at the box store? I know, the real paint stores wouldn't even order it.


 
HD will ship it right to your front door, no charge. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Delta Painting said:
> 
> 
> > What failed? Dunno If I would say curdles... lol But it does remain sticky once it's dry so adhesion of top coat is enhanced. It work's for damaged drywall and wallpaper paste..
> ...


----------

